# Neon Danio???



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok can anyone tell me anything about these???
Max size?
http://www.livefish.com.au/tropicals/danios/glowlight-danio-3cm.html


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Same size as regular zebra danios. Simple they are zebra danio eggs, injected with the colour genes of Jellyfish, coral, and other bright marine animals. The eggs hatch, and viola, glowing danios. The danios breed, and voila, more glowing danios. (However, there is a license to the creators involved...so home breeding is illegal!)


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Really how can they stop it, sell only one sex, or sterilise the fish??


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, honestly they can't _really_ stop it. Pet stores are bound by law to only get them from the original supplier, but who knows. Fish will be fish and it's fine if they breed by themselves, but if you have a whole setup for the purpose of breeding for profit, that's not good.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You technically CAN breed them at home, you just can't "sell" them. If you posted an ad on craigslist saying "My glofish bred and I'm rehoming the babies for $2 apiece", you could potentially get in trouble. 
So, the idea is, if you have glofish and they breed, keep your mouth shut about it. lol


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I see, you need a licence to sell fish in Australia, but many private sales are unmonitered.
So back to the Neons, any personal experiences, would you call them as hardy as zebras, I wounder if the process shortens their life spans?


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

love these things, they have the best color of any danio in my opinion and are really active. they especially like if their is a lot of moving water because swimming upstream is natural for them. get a group of 7 or more though because when they are comfortable with the size of their group the way they act is totally different. hope this helps.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've had a few last nearly 4 years, so I'd have to say that they do just fine despite the process.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I believe they are slightly weakened by the process (as in, if they got loose in our waterways, they wouldn't be able to become a pest), but it's really just a mutated color gene.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

I would love to get some of these fish, does anyone know if it is illegal to breed them and sell them to an individual person, as opposed to a pet store? As in, at my aquarium society?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay I am not sure if anyone actually went to the link. These are not the ones with jellyfish stuff, it seems from the page listed that the neon's are a natural fish that was recently discovered. Or at least fairly recently. You can clearly see in the picture that it is not a zebra danio variant. The page states that they are closer to pearl danios, and they do look more like that in body shape and size. The jellyfish ones are bright neon orange, pink, green and yellow with zebra danio stripes in them. 

Fishy Freak- That page you posted looks like it has plenty of good information. You should follow that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are not glofish....they are a different species altogether.
i have gotten glofish a few times and bred them...sold the offspring..never a problem..they are so widespread now that it would be impossible to police any breeding activities..you can buy them from a wholesaler and a shop...those folks aren't going to buy a special license just to sell one kind of fish....


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Okay I am not sure if anyone actually went to the link. These are not the ones with jellyfish stuff, it seems from the page listed that the neon's are a natural fish that was recently discovered. Or at least fairly recently. You can clearly see in the picture that it is not a zebra danio variant. The page states that they are closer to pearl danios, and they do look more like that in body shape and size. The jellyfish ones are bright neon orange, pink, green and yellow with zebra danio stripes in them.
> 
> Fishy Freak- That page you posted looks like it has plenty of good information. You should follow that.


Yes good info but does not tell me the size of them am guessing is same as zebras??


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, I was just about to say it looks like they took a picture of a Pearl Danio and renamed it Neon Danio. I have 3 pearl Danios and I'd say they've gotten about 2-3 inches long in the 3 months I've had them. I'm not sure if that's their full size, though. We'll see. Anyway, good luck. Pearl Danios are absolutely beautiful, although it is more of a subtle beauty as opposed to the flashy stripes and spots of zebra and leopard danios. They're very good fish.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Okay I am not sure if anyone actually went to the link. These are not the ones with jellyfish stuff, it seems from the page listed that the neon's are a natural fish that was recently discovered. Or at least fairly recently. You can clearly see in the picture that it is not a zebra danio variant. The page states that they are closer to pearl danios, and they do look more like that in body shape and size. The jellyfish ones are bright neon orange, (Quote)
> 
> 
> Haha, yah I didn't go to the link. Now I feel stupid .


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't mind me Obsidian, I'll just sit here in this corner feeling like an idiot.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It is not a renaming so to speak. It is a different variety of the pearl from what I can tell. Thus very similar. I would follow any information you can find on Pearl Danio's and you will have your answers. 

No need to feel like idiots guys. It goes back to one important lesson I learned in school. Read all directions first


----------

